# 2004 maxima gas pedal



## bzzo (Aug 7, 2005)

The gas pedal is too sensitive. From a stop, applying normal pressure on the gas pedal, the car will lunge forward. To compensate must apply very light pressure on the gas pedal and the car will excelerate normally. Has anyone had this problelm? If so, what is the solution to correct this problem. Thank you.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

It is throttle by wire so it's really touchy compared to a cable linkage. Meaning that the peddle is connected to a guage that tells a electric motor on the throttlebody to open to a specfic point. It really just takes some getting use to. Hell after I drive customers cars everyday then get into my old truck I fell like I have to put my foot into it just to get it to move.


----------



## scottydog (Jul 19, 2006)

*Disappointing 2004 Max*

Deleted wrong thread


----------

